# Amniocentesis



## LanaW (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a suggestion of the correct ICD-9 code for fetal lung maturity?  Thanks!


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Volanna,

Sounds like you are trying to justify an amniocentesis when the results are basically normal (fetal lung maturity).  I guess what I mean is it appears that the reason for the test was to see if the baby's lungs were mature yet.  What was the reason the test was done to begin with?  Was there premature rupture of membranes or something?

Maryann Palmeter, CPC


----------



## LanaW (Feb 14, 2008)

mcpalmeter said:


> Hi Volanna,
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to justify an amniocentesis when the results are basically normal (fetal lung maturity).  I guess what I mean is it appears that the reason for the test was to see if the baby's lungs were mature yet.  What was the reason the test was done to begin with?  Was there premature rupture of membranes or something?
> 
> Maryann Palmeter, CPC


32 weeks and 5 day gestation - mom has numbness in legs, chest and back pain with excessive weight gain, fetus is RH-positive.  Mom had EKG on 12/11
Thanks


----------



## avincent (May 15, 2008)

we use V28.2- the only reason we were doing the testing is because we were goiing to induce her-


----------

